# A casual Pathfinder adventure? (Recruiting Closed)



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

So, in an effort to get me more up to speed with the changes in the Pathfinder rules (which I've played as a player, but never DMed), I'm planning on running a short-medium length adventure, adapted from an old Dungeon magazine. This would be a very casual and probably slow running game, as I don't plan on ending the three other D&D games I am DMing here. I wouldn't really expect my players to post any more than 2-3 times a week. I may post more often than that, though during combat I would expect each round to take near a week to complete, depending on how quickly players post their character's actions.

The adventure would involve elements of both dungeon crawling and wilderness exploration. There will be combat, but many of the combat encounters can be avoided using stealth, wits, or by finding diplomatic solutions. 

Characters would be of 5th level, and I'd only be allowing the Pathfinder SRD as a source...so if it isn't in the SRD, we won't be using it. Point buy, most likely (though I'm thinking somewhat randomly generated...like 18 + 1d4 point buy). And I will be limiting the game to 5 players...so I'd like to have at least the 4 "primary roles" filled.

So, who all is interested? If so, I'd like you to post a potential a character concept. Not a full character at this time. This won't be first come, first serve. However, I am not going to budge on the 5 player limit for this game...so if I don't select your PC when we get to the recruiting stage, please don't take offense.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

I am interested, but if there is another who would fill slot 5, then that person can have it. Just don't want to be a game hawg.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 30, 2011)

What would the starting situation be like, Rhun? Major themes of the campaign (undead, tombs, faeries, etc)?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2011)

This would be my first jaunt into PF Rhun but I've never played in one of your games before... only played at your side as a player.... I'd love to give it a shot... but if you would post the SRD hyperlink here that'd be nice.. or if you're not allowed... at least PM it to me!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2011)

I too am trying to build my Pathfinder skillz.

I'm interested. I've got my eyes either on a Witch, Oracle, or Summoner.

Thems my most interested classes. 

I could be persuaded to do a sorceror too though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

this is the Piazo sight 
and
 this is the d 20 pathfinder sight 

I am not sure which he will go by, but there you are.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> What would the starting situation be like, Rhun? Major themes of the campaign (undead, tombs, faeries, etc)?




No undead, actually. Major themes would be exploration and problem solving. 



Rathan said:


> This would be my first jaunt into PF Rhun but I've never played in one of your games before... only played at your side as a player.... I'd love to give it a shot... but if you would post the SRD hyperlink here that'd be nice.. or if you're not allowed... at least PM it to me!




This is the SRD that I use.



Shayuri said:


> I too am trying to build my Pathfinder skillz.
> 
> I'm interested. I've got my eyes either on a Witch, Oracle, or Summoner.
> 
> ...




I believe these are all in the SRD, so any of them would work. Although, a Summoner might pose problems. Let me think on this one and get back to you.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2011)

What is your take on a Psion Rhun? I'm either thinking that or strait monk...

EDIT: How are you having us figure HP Rhun?

EDIT2: Ok this is what I got so far... hope it works for ya!

[sblock= Oakling Monk 5]
Name: Fengar Whiteoak
Race: Oakling
Class: Monk
Align: LN
Level: 5
XP:
XP^:

Str	18	+4	(5 Points, +2 Racial, +2 Enhancement)
Dex	14	+2	(5 Points)
Con	14	+2	(5 Points)
Int	13	+1	(3 Points)	
Wis	18	+4	(5 Points, +2 Racial, +2 Enhancement)
Cha	7	-2	(+1 Points, -2 Racial)

Speed: 40 ft (30 Base, +10 Class)
BAB: +3
HP: 42 (8 + 24 + 10 [Con Mod])
AC: 18 [20] (10 Base, +2 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 Dodge, +1 Class, +1 Deflection) [+2 Natural when at Half Max HP or less]
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Ki Pool: 8 (1/2 Monk Lvl, +4 Wis Mod, +2 Feat)

Attacks
Unarmed Strike: +8 to attk [+4 Str, +3 BAB, +1 WF], 1d8+4 dmg
Flurry of Blows [Unarmed Strike] +10/+10 [+5 Level, +4 Str, +1 WF] to attk, 1d8+4 dmg
Unarmed Strike [Disarm] +11 to Attack
Combat Maneuver Bonus: +9 [+5 (Level), +4 (Str)]

Saves
Fort:	+6	(4 Base, +2 Con)
Refl:	+6	(4 Base, +2 Dex)
Will:	+8	(4 Base, +4 Wis)
Combat Maneuver Defense: 19 [10 Base, +3 (BaB), +4 (Str), +2 (Dex)]

Racial/Special Abilities: 
Oakling: +2 Str, +2 Wis, -2 Cha, Humaniod Plant, Protective Sap (+2 Nat AC when at half HP or Lower), Root Footed (Stand from Prone as Swift Action), Sun Heal (Sunlight conditions, can heal 2x level dmg 1/day)
Monk: Bonus Feats x2, Flurry of Blows, Stunning Fist (5/day), Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Fast Movement, Maneuver Training, Still Mind, Ki Pool (6 Points, Overcomes Magic DR w/ Attacks), Slow Fall 20 ft, High Jump, Purity of Body

Languages: Common, Oakling, Sylvan  

Skills: ([4+1 Int]x4 1st, [4+1 Int]x4 2nd-5th]) 40 Total, Max 5 Ranks
Acrobatics (Dex) +9 (4 Ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class)
Climb (Str) +10 (3 Ranks, +4 Str, +3 Class)
Escape Artist (Dex) +8 (3 Ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class)
Heal (Wis) +8 (4 Ranks, +4 Wis)
Knowledge [History] (Int) +9 (5 Ranks, +1 Int, +3 Class) 
Linguistics (Int) +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Int) [Vendii, Eldaran, Draconic, Abyssal, Celestial]
Perception (Wis) +12 (5 Ranks, +4 Wis, +3 Class)
Sense Motive (Wis) +12 (5 Ranks, +4 Wis, +3 Class)
Stealth (Dex) +9 (4 Ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Class)
Swim (Str) +9 (2 Ranks, +4 Str, +3 Class)

Feats
Improved Unarmed Strike (Always considered armed, 1d8 for monk, No AoO)
1st: Combat Expertise (Trade Attack for AC)
Monk1:  Dodge (+1 Dodge Bns to AC)
Monk2: Scorpion Style (Reduce Opponents Move to 5 Feet, DC 15 Fort Save)
3rd: Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike)
5th: Extra Ki (2 Extra Ki to Ki Pool)

Eqipment: 500 sp
Belt of Giant Str (+2) 4,000 sp
Ring of Protection (+1) 2,000 sp
Headband of Inspired Wisdom (+2) 4,000 sp[/sblock]

The woods have been his home and his training ground for decades now. Here he has learned the rules of nature and the land about him and in the ways of peace, patience, and even in combat from his mentor there as well. Fengar is a mostly level-headed oakling, taking his time to think on things most times before acting as his training as taught him to do. There are few things that really get much emotion from him, save for destruction of the forests he has most obvious ties to due to his racial advantages. 

Recently Fengar has furthered himself in his training enough that his mentor has sent to out among the forest, and from there, where ever his quest will take him for enlightenment. His task is to explore others outside his comfort zone while still maintaining patience, find a quest or purpose and stick with it to learn determination, and to learn one thing about himself flawed and overcome to learn humbleness. 

Fengar moves from the comfort of his forest home and training grounds to find enlightenment and to make his mentor proud....


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2011)

Interested.   Don't have any specific concepts in mind at the moment. Probably depend on what others are leaning toward; might try to fill in the blanks, as it were.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2011)

jkason said:


> Interested.   Don't have any specific concepts in mind at the moment. Probably depend on what others are leaning toward; might try to fill in the blanks, as it were.




that would make two of us. heeeyyyyy: wonder twin powers! activate!! (Just kidding-reeeely)


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2011)

Rhun,
I would be interested. Seeing as you have 5 though, consider me first Alt (and Scott, I am  deferring to your higher ranking for a spot).


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2011)

Rhun, I'd like to present you CAULDRON OF FOG-HILL, a halfling "alchemist" (Re-skinned Sorceror 3/Ranger 2) and his riding dog (a great-dane 2/dobberman 1 mix ).

[sblock=Intro]Adventurers and normal folk gathered around the brightly dancing flames, each seeking to outdo the other in the telling of tales of all kind, both true and imagined. A green-eyed kilted halfling, sitting in the lap of a huge white dog, tolds of barrow-wights, misty morns and endless hills, of sea-side caves and gossamer fairies, all in precise, wistful tones. When some doubted him, he grinned and demonstrated the eerily radiant fluid which could be made from the wings of the latter...[/sblock][sblock=Quick background]Born to the dog-ridding halfling clan of the eastern Fog-Hill, Cauldron, then Cade Goodleaf, was the kind of child who tears everything apart (insects included) to see how they work. As is typical, he'd also have a much harder time putting them together again afterwards (insects included). This has blossomed into a passion for exploring and, more importantly, exposing the underlying gears of creation, a passion he and his family parlayed into an apprentiship with master Tetrachlorosilicate - Theseus for short - the red-bearded human alchemist living up on well-named Blast Hill. 

	Cauldron is now a journeyman alchemist, seeking a long list of rare ingredients for himself and his master, gold to eventually establish his own lab (AND hire assistants to do the grudgework) and, of course, any lost knowledge of a "scientific"/alchemichal/magical nature. He also engages in "social improvements" whenever he gets the chance, but that's purely for fun. [/sblock][sblock=Power explanation]I never quite managed to connect with the Alchemist as presented in the APG (shame too, as that was the main reason I bought the book), so how about this? 

I'm thinking Cauldron's power are mechanicaly identical to a a classic sorceror. The only difference is in the fluff : namely the special effects of his spells are represented by the tossing of vials filled with acid/oil/sleep gas/phosphorescent liquid/exploding powder at his targets. He creates a new batch of these each day after his 8 hour rest, representing his daily supply of spells. For obvious safety reasons, he carries the prepared alchemical substances in rune-warded shatterproof metal flasks that can only be opened by himself. To "cast a spell", he opens a flask, pours/transfers the content to a glass or clay vial and then tosses it (this series of actions represents the actual casting of the spell).

	Example: Sleep would be a chloroform-like gas. Light is a yellowish liquid that glows when exposed to air (ground-up fairy wings ). Etc.

Meanwhile, I'm thinking his strictly "Ranger" powers (Track, Favored Ennemy bonus, Animal Empathy) come mostly from his partnership with his dog (snifing tracks, growling when goblins are near, barking to intimidate a hostile animal/guide the lost sheep, etc).

What do you think? Doable?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2011)

Fenris said:


> Rhun,
> I would be interested. Seeing as you have 5 though, consider me first Alt (and Scott, I am  deferring to your higher ranking for a spot).




As noted, this isn't going to be first come first serve, so if you have an idea of what you want to play...let me know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

so far i see a monk and a rangeer scorcerer, right?


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> so far i see a monk and a rangeer scorcerer, right?




I believe so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

so, tank and healer are still missing .. .. .. ..


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2011)

Oracles make exceptionally good healers. Witches make 'okay' healers.

I can probably fulfill that role regardless of which I choose...though I'm leaning Oracle right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2011)

Tankity tankity tankity for me then!

Fighter 5 human, Thought Expiration

features: 

human

fighter:

Shattering Strike (Ex)- +1 bonus to CMB and CMD on sunder attempts and on damage rolls made against objects.

Overhand Chop (Ex)- reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1

weapon training 1- +1 bonus on attack and damage (As the fighter class feature, but the bonuses only apply when wielding two-handed melee weapons.)

budget: 10,500 gp
Great Axe +1  4320 gp 12.0 lb
Chain mail +2  4250 ? gp 30 lb

feats:

Human- weapon focus
cl 1- power attack
Fgtr 1- cleave
cl 2- Improved sunder
fighter 2- Point Blank shot
cl 3- Precise shot
fgtr 4-weapon specialization
cl 5- Greater cleave
***fgtr 6- gtr sunder***

Traits


skills:
points: 5*2 (fighter)+5*1 (fav class)+5*1(human)

[sblock=Two-Handed Fighter]-

Some fighters focus their efforts on finding the biggest, heaviest, most imposing weapon they can find and training to manage and harness the weight of their massive weapons for maximum impact. These fighting school benefits only apply when using two-handed weapons.

Shattering Strike (Ex)

At 2nd level, a two-handed fighter gains a +1 bonus to CMB and CMD on sunder attempts and on damage rolls made against objects. These bonuses increase by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd.

This ability replaces Bravery.

Overhand Chop (Ex)

a single attack (with the attack action or a charge) with a two-handed weapon, he adds double his Strength bonus

This ability replaces Armor Training 1.

Weapon Training (Ex)

As the fighter class feature, but the bonuses only apply when wielding two-handed melee weapons.

This ability replaces Weapon Training 1, 2, 3 and 4.
Backswing (Ex)

At 7th level, when a two-handed fighter makes a full-attack with a two-handed weapon, he adds double his Strength bonus on damage rolls for all attacks after the first.

This ability replaces Armor Training 2.
Piledriver (Ex)

At 11th level, as a standard action, a two-handed fighter can make a single melee attack with a two-handed weapon. If the attack hits, he may make a bull rush or trip combat maneuver against the target of his attack as a free action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity.

This ability replaces Armor Training 3.
Greater Power Attack (Ex)

At 15th level, when using Power Attack with a two-handed melee weapon, the bonus damage from Power Attack is doubled (+100%) instead of increased by half (+50%).

This ability replaces Armor Training 4.
Devastating Blow (Ex)

At 19th level, as a standard action, a two-handed fighter may make a single melee attack with a two-handed weapon at a –5 penalty. If the attack hits, it is treated as a critical threat. Special weapon abilities that activate only on a critical hit do not activate if this critical hit is confirmed.

This ability replaces Armor Mastery.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2011)

If Shayuri chooses the Witch, a Paladin could give some extra healing capabilities.

I like Paladins. Will most likely try out a variant from the APG (they are all on the SRD).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

Hey WD, if you play a paly, maybe I can play your squire?

Rhun is it possible for this non piazo thait to be allowed:

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/armor-expert?tmpl=/system/app/templates/print/


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey WD, if you play a paly, maybe I can play your squire?
> 
> Rhun is it possible for this non piazo thait to be allowed:
> 
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/armor-expert?tmpl=/system/app/templates/print/




Sounds fun, epically as you will be most likely better in a fight than my character (if Rhun takes me).

BTW, the trait is also in the PRD. It was reprinted in the APG.

Rhun, what deities will you use? Undecided between vanilla, hospitaler and sacred servant.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2011)

I think that is what is meant by a shield bearer- the warrior on the right side of a battle to bear the brunt of an attack.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Oracles make exceptionally good healers. Witches make 'okay' healers.
> 
> I can probably fulfill that role regardless of which I choose...though I'm leaning Oracle right now.




Either of those should be fine.

I've done a little thinking/study, and Summoning is going to be nerfed some in this adventure. So while summoning spells will still work, they will not function as expected. Just something to through out there, in case anyone is thinking about it.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> If Shayuri chooses the Witch, a Paladin could give some extra healing capabilities.
> 
> I like Paladins. Will most likely try out a variant from the APG (they are all on the SRD).




Paladins are good. I'm a big fan. I don't have the APG, but as long as they are on the SRD I'm fine with them.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey WD, if you play a paly, maybe I can play your squire?




I'm fine with this, IF you both get chosen for the game. If only one of you makes it, that could pose a problem. But I don't necessarily need backgrounds at this point anyway.



Scott DeWar said:


> Rhun is it possible for this non piazo thait to be allowed:
> 
> http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/combat-traits/armor-expert?tmpl=/system/app/templates/print/




This is fine, and as WD stated, it is in the APG.



Walking Dad said:


> Rhun, what deities will you use? Undecided between vanilla, hospitaler and sacred servant.




I was planning on using my homebrew gods. I'll have to get a document posted with that information. I think I have the info around something.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

And while I do plan on running in this in my homebrew world, and there are several changes...some of which I will post...a full familiarity with it isn't required. For now, this is just going to be a one-shot adventure, tucked away in a small region of the world.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 2, 2011)

So so far we have three front line types (Monk, Paladin and associated squire), one ranged/utility character (my halfling sorceror/ranger) and Shayuri has the healing covered with her Oracle (plus support healing from Walking Dad)... We seem to be lacking in the Controller department somewhat, especially as Cauldron is still in first level spell territory... Might have to rethink my level split if I'm chosen, or maybe switch it to Wizard/Ranger?


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2011)

Both Oracles and Witches are decent at control. Oracles are better healers, but can control too.

Witches are stronger in control, but can also heal.

I'm still trying to decide what we need most.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

Probably still need a "skill monkey" type as well, I would think.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

So, character concepts submitted thus far are:

Rathan - Oakling Monk 5
Binder Fred - Halfling "Alchemist" (Sorcerer 3/Ranger 2)
Shayuri - Oracle 5 or Witch 5
Scott Dewar - Human Fighter 5
Walking Dad - Paladin 5

I'll probably keep this thread open at least until this weekend before I make any selections as to who is in, and who isn't. During that time I will post up some random background material and such.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2011)

Looks like most of the major roles are covered. Am mildly interested in the Teleportation subschool wizard, but if summoning's limited, it might not be the best choice. How about the Archivist Bard Archetype? A bookworm from a family of performers, maybe...


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2011)

jkason said:


> Looks like most of the major roles are covered. Am mildly interested in the Teleportation subschool wizard, but if summoning's limited, it might not be the best choice. How about the Archivist Bard Archetype? A bookworm from a family of performers, maybe...





I'm all for the Archivist Bard archetype. It sounds interesting to me. "We are but poor, lost circus performers..." 

Running tally of character concepts submitted:

Rathan - Oakling Monk 5
Binder Fred - Halfling "Alchemist" (Sorcerer 3/Ranger 2)
Shayuri - Oracle 5 or Witch 5
Scott Dewar - Human Fighter 5
Walking Dad - Paladin 5
jkason - Archivist Bard


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

What is your thoughts on running two groups Rhun?

I don't wish to post a concept so late and then "knock" one of my friends (yes that includes you Scott so stop smirking ) out of this.

Fenris posed an interest in playing and if you add myself you could run two groups of 4 - possible two of 5 - I'm sure there are others out there that feel as I do. And there are new LPF members looking to get into more games.

Also I though that one group would be good if it went strictly core class (no multiclassing) since you said this was a testing of the PF rules for you. And they take the 4 base classes. Fighter, Wizard, Cleric, and Rogue. Best you get a look at those during this experiment.

If you opt for a second group (and perhaps started a month or more after the first?) Then I would like to be a part of that. And just play the boastful, warrior priest I have been wanting to play and have had no success. 

[sblock=Leopold Sach]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (favored)
Level: 5
Experience: 10,000 (fast)
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: Torma, The Light in the Darkness[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 +4 (base 15 - +2 race, +1 at lvl 4) 
DEX: 10
CON: 14 +2
INT: 10
WIS: 16 +3 (base 14 - +2 item)
CHA: 13 +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 52 = [5d8 = 32; Max-2] + 10 [CON] + 5 [feat] + 5 (favored class bonus)
AC: 24 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 1 (feat) + 0 (DEX) + 1 (natural) 
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 24 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 1 (feat) + 1 (natural)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX)
BAB: +3 = +3 (Cleric)
CMB: +7 = +4 (STR) + 3 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +4 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +8 = +4 (base) + 3 (WIS) + 1 (trait)
Speed: 20' 
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword (mw): +8 = +3 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (item)/ 1d8+4 (S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(melee): +7 = +3 (BAB) + 4(STR)/ DMG = 1d4+4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +3 = +3(BAB) + 0 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Mace,light: +7 = +3(BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d6+4(B), CRIT 20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Favored Class: Cleric
*+2 to One Ability Score* (STR): Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium:* Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Bonus Feat:* Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Skilled:* Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
*Languages:* Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high  Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret  languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
**Aura* - Good
**Spells & Orisons*
**Channel Energy:* (Positive) 3d6
**Spontaneous Casting* - cure spells
**Alignment Spells* - May not cast Chaotic spells.
**Domains *(Nobility and War)
- Inspiring Word (Sp): As a standard action, you can speak an  inspiring word to a creature within 30 feet. That creature receives a +2  morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving  throws for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum  1). You can use this power a number of times per day equal to 3 + your  Wisdom modifier.

- Battle Rage (Sp): You can touch a creature as a standard action  to give it a bonus on melee damage rolls equal to 1/2 your cleric level  for 1 round (minimum +1). You can do so a number of times per day equal  to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
Cleric - Prof with all Simple Weapons
Cleric - Armor Prof. (light)
Cleric - Armor Prof. (medium)
Cleric - Shield Prof.
Human bonus - Toughness
1st lvl - Shield Focus
3rd lvl - Armor Prof (heavy)

*Traits:*
a) Indomitable Faith
b) Divine Warrior[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 15
Max Ranks: 5
ACP: -6

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Bluff +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Climb -2 = +0 [ranks] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Diplomacy +7 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Disable Device na = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Disguise +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Escape Artist -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Fly -6 = +0 [ranks]+0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Handle Animal na = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Heal +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Intimidate +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Arcana) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Dngnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Engnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Geography) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (History) na = +0 [ranks] + 0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Local) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Nature) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Nobility) +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Planes) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Religion) +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Linguistics na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Perception +3 = +0 [ranks] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Perform +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Profession na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Ride -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Sense Motive +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Sleight of Hand na = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Spellcraft +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Stealth -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Survival +3 = +0 [ranks] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Swim +2 = +0 [ranks] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Use Magic Device na = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                             Cost  Weight[/U]
Longsword(mw)                315gp   4lb
Dagger                            2gp    1lb
mace, light                       5gp    4lb
Full platemail (mw)           1,650gp   50lb
+1 heavy steel shield         1,170gp   15lb
Traveler's Outfit                free    0lb
Bedroll                           1sp    5lb
Rope (50'hemp)                    1gp   10lb
Backpack                          2gp    2lb
 -flint and steel                 1gp    0lb
 -torches(4)                      4cp    4lb
 -rations,trail(4days)            2gp    4lb
 -waterskins(2)                   2gp    8lb
 -crowbar                         2gp    5lb
 -hammer                          5sp    2lb
 -pitons(4)                       4sp    2lb
 -sack,empty                      1sp   .5lb
 -spade                           2gp    8lb
 -peasant's outfit                1sp    2lb
Belt Pouch                        1gp   .5lb
 -whetstone                       2cp    1lb
 -mirror,small steel             10gp   .5lb
 -potions:stabilize(2)(lvl0)     50gp   .5lb
 -potions:cure mod.(2)(lvl2)    600gp   .5lb
Scroll Cases(3)                   3gp  1.5lb
 -scroll of comprehend language  25gp    0lb
 -scroll of bless                25gp    0lb
 -scroll of shield of faith      25gp    0lb
note: all scrolls are caster lvl-1
 
[U]Misc Magic[/U]
Amulet of Natural Armor +1    2,000gp    0lb
Circlet of Wisdom +2          4,000gp    0lb
```
Treasure: 105gp, 7sp, 4cp Gems: 5 x 100gp each

Total weight carried: 132lbs (medium)

Maximum weight possible: 100lbs(light), 101-200lbs(medium), 201-300lbs(heavy) [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 6'-1'
Weight: 225lbs
Hair Color: light brown (blondish)
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: lightly complexed

*Apperance:* Handsome and young, Leopold has yet to earn a scar in  his fight against evil. He takes pride in his armor that was crafted  just for him and keeps it well maintained. He looks like a knight out of  a fairy tale. 

*Deamenaor:* Jovial and always looking on the bright side, Leopold  would have been a noble had his house not fallen out of favor when he  was as yet to be born. He looks at everything as a new experience and  always says it's the bad ones that teach you the most in life. [/sblock]  
[sblock=Background]Born poor in the slums of a slum city one would think  Leopold would have grown to be a man of deceit and corruption, but it  was not the case. Leopold grew up near a church of Torma and spent more  time watching the gallant knights and holy warriors set out in the name  of justice. His parents filling his head with stories of his grand and  great grand parents and the noble lives they lived before falling in  disfavor. 

The children running the streets would tease him but he would not be dissuaded. When he was old enough to apprentice he immediately joined  the church hoping to follow the knights and their ways but Leo's  childhood did leave a small mark on him in that he wasn't virtuous  enough to become a knight. He did his best but he could not let go and  trust enough in himself to be as good a person as brought forth in the  tenths. So he became a squire and later when it was known he was chosen  to wield the divine powers of Torma in the realm of mortals he was given  over to the clergy where he spent almost 6 years learning (more than  normal and said because he still dreamed of knighthood) and then another  year working as a helper in the field out amongst the depraved people.  [/sblock] [/sblock]









HM


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> What is your thoughts on running two groups Rhun?




Absolutely not. I've got enough on my plate as it is, and I know how difficult running two groups through the same adventure at the same time is...see my ToEE games.



HolyMan said:


> I don't wish to post a concept so late and then "knock" one of my friends (yes that includes you Scott so stop smirking ) out of this.




You're not late. Once again, this is NOT first come, first serve. I will be choosing the five players based on how their PCs fit the adventure, and what I know of their roleplaying style and commitment to games.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

What other information do you need on my fighter? besides history of course. Need to work with WD on that.

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], what kind of history were you thinking for the paladin? are waiting on info from Rhun on the gods of the land?


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> What other information do you need on my fighter? besides history of course. Need to work with WD on that.
> 
> [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], what kind of history were you thinking for the paladin? are waiting on info from Rhun on the gods of the land?




I don't need any of that. All I really want at this point are basic concepts. And I wouldn't link your backgrounds too closely at this point...or you may have to rewrite them if one of you gets in and the other doesn't.


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2011)

A little background:

Kogoroborm "Kog" Westin 
Human Bard (Archivist)


Kog was born into a traveling acting troupe, and though he had the natural charisma of all his relatives, he had little desire to take the stage. It wasn't stage fright, no. There was just something that seemed a tad ... hollow when he was in a show. So he helped to wrangle the animals when he was young, burying his nose in whatever text he could get his hands on during his off hours, looking for even he didn't know what. Eventually his penchant for reading (and continued insistance on staying off the stage) lead him to work as the troupe's dramaturge. But even then he felt unsatisfied. Eventually he realized why, despite a life filled with so much dazzle, he felt so very uninspired.

What Kog desired was not to recreate adventure, but to live it. With the blessing of his family--who had long felt chagrined they could not find a role that challenged their talented and bright child--Kog set out on the road to write his own adventure.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Running tally of character concepts submitted:

Rathan - Oakling Monk 5
Binder Fred - Halfling "Alchemist" (Sorcerer 3/Ranger 2)
Shayuri - Oracle 5 or Witch 5
Scott Dewar - Human Fighter 5
Walking Dad - Paladin 5
jkason - Human Bard
Holy Man - Human Cleric 5


----------



## Herobizkit (May 3, 2011)

I'd like to put my hat in as well.

My concept would be a High Goblin tracker/scout.  Thinking something like Rogue 3/"Warrior" 2.  Maybe Barbarian, since it looks like someone already has a Ranger up there.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I'd like to put my hat in as well.
> 
> My concept would be a High Goblin tracker/scout.  Thinking something like Rogue 3/"Warrior" 2.  Maybe Barbarian, since it looks like someone already has a Ranger up there.




I like it. And either Ranger or Barbarian sounds like a good selection.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

Running tally of character concepts submitted:

Rathan - Oakling Monk 5
Binder Fred - Halfling "Alchemist" (Sorcerer 3/Ranger 2)
Shayuri - Oracle 5 or Witch 5
Scott Dewar - Human Fighter 5
Fenris - ?
Walking Dad - Paladin 5
jkason - Human Bard
Holy Man - Human Cleric 5 [Alternate by request]
Herobizkit - High Goblin Rogue 3/"Warrior" 2


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Sorry Rhun but like I said I don't wish to bump any of my friends, I will go into alt status with Fenris if that is ok.

Also if you have any questions I have gotten moderately good with PF - specially in the XP department (which I hardly use - go figure).

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Rhun but like I said I don't wish to bump any of my friends, I will go into alt status with Fenris if that is ok.




If thats what you want, no problem. I'll note you as an alternate. Depending on what other character submissions I get, though, you may not be bumping any friends.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Thanks will watch with great interest.

HM


----------



## Fenris (May 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Rhun but like I said I don't wish to bump any of my friends, I will go into alt status with Fenris if that is ok.
> 
> Also if you have any questions I have gotten moderately good with PF - specially in the XP department (which I hardly use - go figure).
> 
> HM



Oh come now HM. Don't think of it as bumping a friend, think of it rather as making Rhun's life difficult with a more characters to choose from. 

But your idea of having core classes piqued my interest. I have never played in Pathfinder or even in 3.X an arcane caster, so if you will thrown your hat back in HM, I will play an elf wizard. Nice to have some iconic character choices  But for me it will be a chance to experiment with a spellslinger.


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

I didn't know you were so evil Fenris... 

Your right though I wouldn't want to be in Rhun's position every character so far is a great idea.

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Fenris said:


> But your idea of having core classes piqued my interest. I have never played in Pathfinder or even in 3.X an arcane caster, so if you will thrown your hat back in HM, I will play an elf wizard. Nice to have some iconic character choices  But for me it will be a chance to experiment with a spellslinger.




You've never played an arcane caster in 3.X or Pathfinder? You're missing out, my friend!


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I didn't know you were so evil Fenris...
> 
> Your right though I wouldn't want to be in Rhun's position every character so far is a great idea




And now you know why I ended up with two ToEE games, and why I took every player interested in my Ravenloft game. 

I'm a sucker for a good character...but DMing a game system I'm not 100% familiar with is going to be tough enough as it is.


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> You've never played an arcane caster in 3.X or Pathfinder? You're missing out, my friend!




Which is why I am trying one out


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: Mechanically, Pathfinder is identical to 3.x... you might even call PF version 3.75.  Player characters have many many options for character customization, and are generally more versatile than their 3.5 counterparts.  Otherwise, same paint, different color.

If anything, this should encourage you to hose us on a regular basis by assuming we're tough enough to take whatever you throw at us.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> If anything, this should encourage you to hose us on a regular basis by assuming we're tough enough to take whatever you throw at us.




Well, I guess I'm just going to have to take this advice now, aren't I?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

Well, for a one-shot, why play it too safe?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: Mechanically, Pathfinder is identical to 3.x... you might even call PF version 3.75.  Player characters have many many options for character customization, and are generally more versatile than their 3.5 counterparts.  Otherwise, same paint, different color.
> 
> If anything, this should encourage you to hose us on a regular basis by assuming we're tough enough to take whatever you throw at us.






Rhun said:


> Well, I guess I'm just going to have to take this advice now, aren't I?




Herobizkit- this is not helping for party survival!! 

rulel 2-sub a: Do not encourage the dm to be more cruel

for the record, rule 1 is dont give the dm a break
and rule 2 is never give the dm an idea


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

I've been a DM longer than I've been a player, so I know all about those rules.  How is he supposed to test our abilities if he doesn't challenge us?  This is all a learning experience for HIM (her?); we're the lab rats for his Pathfinder maze, nothing more.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

If you ask Leif, he is plenty good at 'challenging' players


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

Then we die too-geh-THAH, in glorious battle!  May our entrails ensure that the circle of life be unbroken.  For on this day, our Independence Day, we stand united!  HUZZAH!


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> If you ask Leif, he is plenty good at 'challenging' players




I generally don't consider myself to be a rat-bastard DM. However, if your character does dumb stuff, he will get smacked down by something. Leif learned, and his PC no longer charges straight into battle with large creatures...he lets the front-line fighters do that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

You are aright, you are not a rat bastard. I am just trying for player character survival is all. and I prefer the entrails of my character remain in him, thank you, Hero.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> You are aright, you are not a rat bastard. I am just trying for player character survival is all. and I prefer the entrails of my character remain in him, thank you, Hero.




Character survival is always a good goal for a player.


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Character survival is always a good goal for a player.




Especially since this is a one shot, I would love to see Rhun challenge us enough that if we make a mistake it DOES cost us a character. Character death gives us a sense of vitality and urgency.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Fenris said:


> Especially since this is a one shot, I would love to see Rhun challenge us enough that if we make a mistake it DOES cost us a character. Character death gives us a sense of vitality and urgency.




Ha! You'll be seeing character death aplenty here soon in my other game you're in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Ha! You'll be seeing character death aplenty here soon in my other game you're in.




ominous statement


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Indeed. But that's what happens in a Ravenloft adventure.


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2011)

Goodness. With all this talk of fatality, maybe my bookworm bard might be out of his element. Hmmm... are there any feats that extend the range of bardic performance. Maybe he could just call out helpful hints from really far away...


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

jkason said:


> Goodness. With all this talk of fatality, maybe my bookworm bard might be out of his element. Hmmm... are there any feats that extend the range of bardic performance. Maybe he could just call out helpful hints from really far away...




I'm unaware of any that extends the range. But perhaps somebody more familiar with Pathfinder knows of one.


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

I don't think there is one to extend range but Lingering performance extends the performance 2 rounds after you stop. So you could run after you get the first versus in LOL 

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

holyman said:


> i don't think there is one to extend range but lingering performance extends the performance 2 rounds after you stop. So you could run after you get the first versus in lol
> 
> hm




brilliant!


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

FYI, this is not a meat-grinder adventure that I'm planning on running. There will be some combat, and some dangerous encounters. Smarts and tactics should carry you through.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

epic foreshadowing​


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2011)

Well, if we have a wizard we probably don't need a witch...as entertaining as that byplay could be...

So it looks like I'm an Oracle.

I'm thinking Heavens, Life or Nature for mystery...I'll decide soon.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Well, if we have a wizard we probably don't need a witch...as entertaining as that byplay could be...
> 
> So it looks like I'm an Oracle.




Oracle sounds good.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

We won't know what we have until Rhun picks his team of five. 

That said, Oracle can be a fantastic healer.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> We won't know what we have until Rhun picks his team of five.
> 
> That said, Oracle can be a fantastic healer.




A healer will most likely get in, especially since HolyMan downgraded his submission to alternate.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 4, 2011)

Hehe I was debating on making a Ranger/Druid, but decided against it since there was already one priestly-type in the running.  We're so accommodating, we gamers.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Hehe I was debating on making a Ranger/Druid, but decided against it since there was already one priestly-type in the running.  We're so accommodating, we gamers.




Ranger/Druid huh? That would be an interesting combination.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 5, 2011)

Well, originally I was going to go for a "witch doctor" goblin leader, but decided that I was tired of healing and keeping track of spells.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Well, originally I was going to go for a "witch doctor" goblin leader, but decided that I was tired of healing and keeping track of spells.




I just can't resist:

And then the witch doctor, he told me what to do
He said that ....

Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang
Walla walla, bing bang
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang
Walla walla, bing bang...
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang
Walla walla, bing bang
Ooo eee, ooo ah ah ting tang
Walla walla, bing bang


Sounds pretty goblinish to me!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2011)

At least you didn't say :

you put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up you put the lime in the coconut and call me in the morning....


----------



## Herobizkit (May 5, 2011)

Leif is a gnome?  On PURPOSE?!  I thought gnomes were abolished with 4e and retroactively deleted from all former game systems...?


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

That's what _they_ want you to think!

*looks around furtively*

I've said too much!


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> At least you didn't say :
> 
> you put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up you put the lime in the coconut and call me in the morning....




As far as I know that has nothing to do with witch doctors.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Leif is a gnome?  On PURPOSE?!  I thought gnomes were abolished with 4e and retroactively deleted from all former game systems...?




Leif is always a gnome. Didn't you see the pic of him in the red cap in one of the other threads?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 5, 2011)

Oh, right.  I thought he was playing a gnome in this thread.  

I am not a goblin, but I fully support goblin rights to blend with society.  Iron Kingdoms and WoW ftw!


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I am not a goblin, but I fully support goblin rights to blend with society.  Iron Kingdoms and WoW ftw!




I'm really more hobgoblish than goblinish.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Summary of PC concepts thus far:

Rathan - Oakling Monk 5
Binder Fred - Halfling "Alchemist" (Sorcerer 3/Ranger 2)
Shayuri - Oracle 5
Scott Dewar - Human Fighter 5
Fenris - Arcane Caster 
Walking Dad - Paladin 5
jkason - Human Bard
Holy Man - Human Cleric 5 [Alternate by request]
Herobizkit - High Goblin Rogue 3/"Warrior" 2

Have I missed anyone so far?


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2011)

Just an FYI that I plan on picking PCs this weekend, most likely Sunday evening. So if anyone else is interested in submitting a concept, please do so before then! Thanks!


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

Good luck I do not envy you deciding all this. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Good luck I do not envy you deciding all this.
> 
> HM




I know. I was just thinking how difficult the choosing will be.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 6, 2011)

Meh, roll dice.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Meh, roll dice.




You like playing the odds, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

random=fair when choices are all equal, i guess.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2011)

Well, other than you know what we intend on playing, and our shiny EnWorld reputations, what do you have on which to base your choices?


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Well, other than you know what we intend on playing, and our shiny EnWorld reputations, what do you have on which to base your choices?




That's about it.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2011)

Meh, dice for it.


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2011)

I think you should use an alogorith to determine which characters to use.

CA= (0.2*CF)/(5+RF)+PC/PF-AA+0.5*WC-MT+WH

Where:
CA is Character appropriateness 
CF is class factor 
RF is Race factor
PC is Post Count
PF is Post Frequency
AA is annoying avatar
WC is witty comment factor from player
MT is munckin tendancy
WH is the weather at the players house (in Celcius NOT Fahrenheit)

Then just plug in the numbers and it's just math. See simple to pick.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

my aa would be too high- I would never get chosen. *sigh*


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2011)

Ahhh, you got too much math in my fantasy!


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

scott dewar said:


> my aa would be too high- i would never get chosen. *sigh*




qft. :d


----------



## Herobizkit (May 7, 2011)

For [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] 's avatar:

Moustaches - Weebl's Stuff


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> For [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] 's avatar:
> 
> Moustaches - Weebl's Stuff




Don't give him any ideas.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2011)

Fenris said:


> CA= (0.2*CF)/(5+RF)+PC/PF-AA+0.5*WC-MT+WH
> 
> Where:
> CA is Character appropriateness
> ...





I like it. All things I should be considering. Except the weather, of course. 

And speaking of weather, it is a beautiful day here...so, I'm going to go change the oil on my motorcycle and go for a nice ride through the canyons.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

that was funny!- I wear a goatee.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> that was funny!- I wear a goatee.




Goattee, mustache...its all the same.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2011)

Rhun, have you settled on a system for character generation yet? I was breaking open my book and realized the first post is still talking terms of 'mights' and 'maybes.' 

As far as concept goes, I have ideas for an Oracle of the Heavens, an Oracle of Life, and an Oracle of Nature.

It's kind of hard for me to pin it down too far without seeing what others are doing. What do you need from me to have a full submission that's ready for consideration?


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Sorry, I'm a bit behind in making decisions. But recruiting is officially over, so I will be making my picks over the next couple of days.

*Character Generation*

- 5th level
- Standard gold (though I actually run my homebrew on the silver standard, it is easier just to buy all your gear as normal. Any leftover money can then be noted down in silver pieces).
- Pathfinder point buy. Each PC to start with 18 + 1d4 points.
- Hit Points: Max at 1st level, 3/4 HD at each successive level (round down at even levels, up at odd levels)

What else do you need?


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Here are the PC submissions I will be choosing from:

Rathan - Oakling Monk 5
Binder Fred - Halfling "Alchemist" (Sorcerer 3/Ranger 2)
Shayuri - Oracle 5
Scott Dewar - Human Fighter 5
Fenris - Arcane Caster 
Walking Dad - Paladin 5
jkason - Human Bard
Holy Man - Human Cleric 5 [Alternate by request]
Herobizkit - High Goblin Rogue 3/"Warrior" 2


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

rg thread? as a common practice snag the first 2 or 3 post for fluff stuff?-After note: I need to get out of here Its gunna rain!


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]:

Character Slot 1 goes to your Oracle.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> rg thread? as a common practice snag the first 2 or 3 post for fluff stuff?-After note: I need to get out of here Its gunna rain!




Scott, I think I've been doing this long enough that I know how to put together a rogue's gallery thread.  I will put one together when I'm ready to start the game. I'd prefer the chosen PCs post their characters here first so that they can be approved, prior to me having them post in an RG.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

[MENTION=63746]Binder Fred[/MENTION] :

Character Slot 2 goes to Caludron of Fog Hill.


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2011)

Rhun said:


> [MENTION=63746]Binder Fred[/MENTION] :
> 
> Character Slot 2 goes to Caludron of Fog Hill.





Wow, this is like watching the NFL draft.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

And the winner is ... 

Rhun should moderate the Academy Award


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Fenris said:


> Wow, this is like watching the NFL draft.






Walking Dad said:


> And the winner is ...
> 
> Rhun should moderate the Academy Award





Blame it all on Insight. He started doing it this way for one of his games, and I guess it caught on.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 9, 2011)

Glad to be on board! 



Walking Dad said:


> And the winner is ...
> 
> Rhun should moderate the Academy Award



It *is* rather suspenseful, isn't it? Makes you want to tune in regularly to catch the latest news...


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2011)

Doom.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Doom.




Not bad for doom.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]:

Character slot 3 goes to your bard.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

[MENTION=1322]Rathan[/MENTION]:

Character Slot 4 goes to your oakling monk.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]:

Character slot 5 goes to your Paladin.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

To Scott Dewar, Fenris, Holy Man, and Herobizkit: Thank you for your interest in this game. I wish I could handle a bigger group and offer slots to all of you. 

I'll keep all of you in mind as alternates should someone drop out of the game.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2011)

Okay so...

Monk
Paladin
Bard
Sorceror/ranger

Instantly I see we'll probably be pretty good on healing with my character as primary and at least one, maybe two, secondary healers. Plus the monk, with levels, can heal himself a bit.

What we're a squidge short on is magical firepower, since the Alchemist is split-class...

Outstanding. That gives me some ideas for how to pick spells for the Oracle.


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

NP Rhun looks like a fun game about to get underway I will watch with great interest.

HM


----------



## Fenris (May 10, 2011)

Whaaaaaaa!   Whaaaaa!



 j/k No prob Rhun, glad you have a group you want. Good luck and have fun all.


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2011)

Awesome Rhun! Thank you so much for the opportunity! This will be my first jaunt into PF, as much as it is yours DM'ing it... should be interesting. I just hope I can play the monk as well as the I'm sure everyone will be playing their character as this is the first monk I've ever made as well. Hopefully all will go well... should be interesting trying at least!


----------



## Binder Fred (May 10, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> What we're a squidge short on is magical firepower, since the Alchemist is split-class...



Was afraid of that... I think I'll go Sorceror 4/Ranger 1 on the level split, which will allow me to take Firebomb for my second level spell (re-skinned Stone Call with puddles of residual "napalm" burning on the ground for the difficult terrain part). 

What do you think?


----------



## Rathan (May 10, 2011)

Play whatever is functional and makes you happy Binder!


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2011)

This will be my first out and out rejection from a PbP.  Thanks Rhun!


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> What we're a squidge short on is magical firepower, since the Alchemist is split-class...






Binder Fred said:


> Was afraid of that... I think I'll go Sorceror 4/Ranger 1 on the level split, which will allow me to take Firebomb for my second level spell (re-skinned Stone Call with puddles of residual "napalm" burning on the ground for the difficult terrain part).






Rathan said:


> Play whatever is functional and makes you happy Binder!




If I had to guess based on the adventure, I say you will be fine being a bit short on arcane firepower. You may want to have some random scrolls or potions for useful utility-type spells, but I don't think a full on arcane caster is mandatory on this one.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> NP Rhun looks like a fun game about to get underway I will watch with great interest.




Thanks HM!



Fenris said:


> Whaaaaaaa!   Whaaaaa!
> 
> j/k No prob Rhun, glad you have a group you want. Good luck and have fun all.




I figured you're in my Ravenloft game, so you already have to deal with me enough. 



Herobizkit said:


> This will be my first out and out rejection from a PbP.  Thanks Rhun!




I'll try to make it up to you in the future.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> @Walking Dad :
> 
> Character slot 5 goes to your Paladin.




Thank you very much for the chance to play in your adventure.

With many healing options already present, I will decide between the Sacred Servant and the 'vanilla' Paladin.
The choice will depend on the pantheon of your world and what LG, LN and NG deities are part of it.


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]:
> 
> Character slot 3 goes to your bard.




Hooray!  Thanks much. 

Quick question on the Archivist bard's Naturalist ability (or your take on it).  On first read I thought it would only apply in a per-combat setting: make a know check, and if you succeed, use a Naturalist performance. But the line about restricting the bonus to specific types--"abilities used by creatures of that specific kind of monster (e.g., frost giants, not all giants or all humanoids)"--makes me think that what's really going on is that an Archivist 'collects' knowledge as he meets creatures, and can pull one of those critters out to give a bonus when the group encounters them? But since you're the GM, figured you'd have final say.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> With many healing options already present, I will decide between the Sacred Servant and the 'vanilla' Paladin. The choice will depend on the pantheon of your world and what LG, LN and NG deities are part of it.




I will try to get some of this information posted up over the next couple of days. I will probably start a "Info Thread," and post a link to it here once I've got the basics added.


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2011)

Here's a first draft. Languages and spells are probably the most tentative, depending on what other folks decide to focus on and such.   Will likely pick up a scroll or two, as well. But at least at a spot where he can get a once-over.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Kogoroborm "Kog" Westin 
[B]Class:[/B] Bard (Archivist)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 11  +0 (1p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] ??
[B]Dex:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 32/32 (5d8)
[B]Con:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +3         [B]ACP:[/B] 0 
[B]Int:[/B] 16  +3 (10p.)     [b]CMD:[/b] 16         [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 8   -1 (-2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 18  +4 (7p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

+1 CHA at 4th level

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +2    +0    +1    +1   19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17



                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +0         +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2         +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    -1         +3

+4 save vs. magical traps, lang-dependent effects, symbols, glyphs, & magical writing


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical[/B]
MW Short Sword.............+4.....1d6..........19-20/x2
Shortbow +1................+6.....1d6+1.........x3, range 60 ft
Shortbow +1 (Rapid shot)...+4/+4..1d6+1/1d6+1...x3, range 60 ft

* +1 damage when Arcane Strike invoked
* +1 attack damage with shortbow in 30'




[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Vendii
Eastron
Eldaran

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* +2 ability of choice (Cha)
* Bonus feat
* Bonus skill point ea. level
* Choose favored class (Bard)
   +1 Skill point for levels 1-3
   +1 Spell known for levels 4-5

--Bard (Archivist)--

* Simple weapon proficiency
* Proficiency: longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip
* Light armor & shield proficiency
* No arcane spell failure with light armor / shield
* Arcane spells:
     ~Known: cantrips(6), 1st (6), 2nd (3)
     ~Per day: cantrips at will, 1st (5), 2nd (3)
* +1/2 level to Know checks
* Know checks untrained
* Bardic Performance
    ~16 rounds / day (4 +8 level +4 CHA)
    ~Effects: Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Naturalist (creatures: xx)
* Lore Master: 1/day take 20 on Know checks
* Magic Lore: 
    ~+1/2 level Spellcraft checks to identify
    ~ Use Disable Device on magical traps per rogue
    ~ +4 save vs. magical traps, lang-dependent effects, symbols, glyphs, & magical writing
* Jack of All Trades: Use all skills even if untrained


[b]Traits:[/b]
??
??

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Eschew Materials (campaign bonus)
Rapid Shot (Bonus Human)
Precise Shot (3rd level)
Arcane Strike (5th level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 53      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Diplomacy..................1....+4....+3..........+8
Disable Device.............5....+2..........+2*...+9
Know **
    Arcana.................3....+3....+3....+2~...+11
    Dungeoneering..........3....+3....+3....+2~...+11
    Local..................3....+3....+3....+2~...+11
    Nature.................3....+3....+3....+2~...+11     
    Religion...............3....+3....+3....+2~...+11
    The Planes.............3....+3....+3....+2~...+11
    All others.............0....+3....+0....+2~...+5
Perception.................5....-1....+3..........+7
Perform (Oratory)..........5....+4....+3..........+12
Perform (Sing).............4....+4....+3..........+11
Spellcraft.................5....+3....+3..........+11 (+13 identify)
Stealth....................5....+2....+3..........+10
Use Magic Device...........3....+4....+3..........+10

* MW Thieves Tools
~ +1/2 Bard level (Bardic Knowledge) 
** Special: 1/day take 20 on Know checks


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Shortbow +1.............233gp...2lb
MW Short Sword..........310sp...2lb
Arrows (20)...............1sp...3lb

Mithril chain shirt +1..210gp...12.5lb
Amulet of Nat Armor +1..200gp...--
Ring of Prot +1.........200gp..--

Backpack..................2sp....2lb
Explorer's outfit..........--....--
Belt pouch................1sp....1/2lb
Wand CLW (50)...........750sp....--

--In Backpack--
Scroll case...............1sp....1/2lb
Chalk x5..................--.....--	
Flint & Steel.............1sp....--	
Ink.......................8sp....--	
Inkpen....................1cp....--	
Parchment x5..............1sp....--	
Rations x4................2sp....4lb
Waterskin.................1sp....4lb
MW Thieves' tools.......100sp....2lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]32.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 88gp 11sp 9cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38   76   115   230   575

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Ice Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] White blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```

[sblock=Appearance]Kog's sometimes-obsessive bent is expressed in his own careful grooming: close-trimmed beard and hair, clothing pressed (or magicked to look so). His blue eyes can sometimes make for a rather penetrating stare, but his smile has so far done well by him to diffuse folks subject to it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Kog was born into a traveling acting troupe, and though he had the natural charisma of all his relatives, he had little desire to take the stage. It wasn't stage fright, no. There was just something that seemed a tad ... hollow when he was in a show. So he helped to wrangle the animals when he was young, burying his nose in whatever text he could get his hands on during his off hours, looking for even he didn't know what. Eventually his penchant for reading (and continued insistance on staying off the stage) lead him to work as the troupe's dramaturge. But even then he felt unsatisfied. Eventually he realized why, despite a life filled with so much dazzle, he felt so very uninspired.

What Kog desired was not to recreate adventure, but to live it. With the blessing of his family--who had long felt chagrined they could not find a role that challenged their talented and bright child--Kog set out on the road to write his own adventure.

His family, wanting him safe, gave him several gifts. As talented performers, many of his kin had been gifted valuable objects by adoring noble fans. But, as they were none of them fighters, they rarely did more but look pretty in the family's collection of trophies. From his mother he received a rune-inscribed ring meant to provide protection to its wearer; from his fire-breather cousin, a necklace he swore toughened the skin. A chain shirt the troupe used in stage combat for its brilliance and light weight. His grandmother secretly gave him a wand, as well, which could heal those wounds she was sure he would come by when the other protections failed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Notable NPCs]none yet[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known]Cantrips (6)(at will, DC 14): Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1st level(6)(5/day, DC 15): Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Grease, Hideous Laughter, Sleep
2nd level(3)(3/day DC 16): Detect Thoughts, Glitterdust, Invisibility[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2011)

*pout*
*sniff*
rejected.


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *pout*
> *sniff*
> rejected.




I just gave you a slot in one of my other games two weeks ago!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2011)

ok *pout* I'll go back *sob* there*sniff*


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok *pout* I'll go back *sob* there*sniff*




Game hog.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Guys, I hope to be able to get some additional information posted tonight. Backgroundy-type stuff to help with your character builds.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2011)

Hey there Rhun. What's our begining situation like, roughly speaking? Are we an already established adventuring group or still a bunch of strangers?

By the by, I'll  be out in the field for most of the summer starting next week, so I'm going to hold you guys to the slow post rate, alright?


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Hey there Rhun. What's our begining situation like, roughly speaking? Are we an already established adventuring group or still a bunch of strangers?




You should know each other. Not necessarily well, but have at least spent a few weeks together. The starting situation will be you are traveling through the wilderness (well, technically following a road through the wilderness) in search of rumored treasures. So make sure your PC is equipped with exploration in mind.



Binder Fred said:


> By the by, I'll  be out in the field for most of the summer starting next week, so I'm going to hold you guys to the slow post rate, alright?




No worries, BF. It is going to be at least a couple weeks until the game starts, while I get information and such posted. And once we're going, you should be able to keep up if you check in say 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2011)

Rhun said:


> The starting situation will be you are traveling through the wilderness (well, technically following a road through the wilderness) in search of rumored treasures. So make sure your PC is equipped with exploration in mind.



Will do!

I could go halfsies on a cart and horse, if anybody's interrested in driving it around? Mighty useful for the the heavier, camp-related stuff, and it would help keep the rest of us light on our feet (I know *Cauldron*, for one, is having problems lugging that alchemist lab around without going into medium emcumberance, "portable" or no "portable" .).


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2011)

Here's Cauldron Mark I! I think I may be off by 100 gold or so gear-wise, but other than that he's fairly final. Tell me what you think.

*Question: *Is there a language that's tied to the local ruins/ancient civilisations of the area we're exploring? I'd take that as my final language. -> Bird taken

*Question 2:* Could I trade an ability point for, say, 3-4 skill points? -> 4 skill points added, thanks Rhun. 

List of magical items for easy reference : Mithral chain shirt, Mithral chain barding, MW Staffsling, Belt of incredible dexterity, "door-buster explosives" (re-skinned Chime of Opening), Campfire Bead.

[sblock=General Stats]Name: Cauldron
Alignment: CG
Race: Halfling
Class: "Alchemical" Sorceror 4/Ranger 1
Experience: 15000/23000 XP

Level: 5
Age: 24
Height: 3'1 (95 cm)
Weight: 33 lbs

(20 points +1 at 4th) 
STR: 08 -1
DEX: 18[20] +4[+5 with magic Belt]
CON: 12 +1
INT: 14 +2
WIS: 10 
CHA: 16 +3 (+2 Cha racial)

TRAITS: 
Focused Mind (+2 Concentration)
Magical Knack (+2 caster level, max HD caster level)

FEATS:
- Weapon proficiencies (Simple, Martial, Halfling Weapons)
- Armor proficiencies (Light, Medium, Shields)
- HALFLING OUTRIDER: Traded +2 Climb/Acrobatics for +2 Ride/Handle Animal
- RANGER: Favored Enemy Goblinoids (+2 Att/Dam/Perc/Know/Social/Track)
- RANGER: Track (+1/2 level Survival checks to Track) Through dog
- RANGER: Wild Empathy (1d20+L+Cha Diplomacy, -4 Mag Beasts) Through Dog
- SORCEROR: Eschew Material (No need for materials costing 1gp or less)
- SORCEROR FEY BLOODLINE:
       SPELLS: Entangle 
       ARCANA: +2 save DC on Compulsion spells
       POWER 1st: Laughing Touch (Sp) (Touch, Only a move, 2+3Cha/Day)
       POWER 3rd: Woodland Stride (Ex) [/code]​- 1st: Mounted Combat (1/r, Ride check vs Attack roll to negate hit)
- 3rd: Arcane Armor Training (-10% failure chance)
- 5th: Mounted Archery (-2 double move, -4 full run)

SKILLS: (23 + 1 fc + 4 for one Ability point= 28)

```
Rank Bonus Trained   
- Bluff (Cha, CC)            0 + 3 + 0 =  0  (+2 vs Gobs)
- Climb (Str)                3 - 1 + 3 =  5 
- Concentration (Cha)        - + L + Cha + 2 = 10
- Craft: Alchemy (Int)       4 + 2 + 3 =  9  (+1 with kit)
- Handle Animal (Cha)        0 + 5 + 0 =  5
- Intimidate (Cha)           2 + 3 + 3 =  8 (Through dog)
- Knowledge: Goblinoids      3 + 4 + 3 = 10 
- Perception (Int)           1 + 4 + 3 =  8 (+2 vs Gobs)
- Ride (Dex)                 5 + 6 + 3 = 14
- Sense Motive (Wis, CC)     0 + 0 + 0 =  0 (+2 vs Gobs)
- Spellcraft (Int)           2 + 2 + 3 =  7
- Stealth (Dex)              4 + 8 + 3 = 15
- Survival (Wis)             4 + 0 + 3 =  7 (+2 vs Gobs, +1 Track)
- Languages (Common, Halfling speach, Goblin snarl and Bird calls)
```
EQUIPMENT: (10, 500 gp)
	
	



```
Name				enc notes
HELD: MW Staffsling      3 (size of a small spear)

Medieval hood            - (Faded green with orange and yellow trim)
Mithral Chain Shirt      6
Alchemichal bandolier
   Metal flasks          - (Brightly coloured; spell warded)
      Liquid Ice X 2     4 (1d6+1hp splash, freeze liquids) 40gp
      Smoke bomb X 2     1 (Smokestick, 3m cube for 1min) 20 gp
      Flashpowder X 2    - (3m radius, Blind for 1r) 50gp
   Clay and glass vials  1 (Empty, ready to be filled)
   Flint and steel       - (Button pouch with two tinder twigs)
   Explosives + fuse     1 (Chime of Opening 10/10 uses left)
   Campfire Bead         - (8h on, 16 hours off)
Belt of incredible dex   - (+2 Dex, Green and gold)
   Dagger                1 (Wirewrapped handle, heavy leather sheath)
   Dog whistle           - (Tied to the belt with leather cord)
Belpouch                 2
   Fishing line, 10m     - (rolled around a piece of wood + fishing hook)
   Coloured chalks       -
   Tindertwigs X 5       - 
   5 sp                  -
Beltpouch                2 (Painted with swirly explosions)
   Sling Bullets X 10    5 (Lead, acorn-shaped)
Light leather boots      - (Pale brown)
________________________________
Light encumbrance       26 pounds (27 Medium, 54 Heavy, 80 Max, Drag 400)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Spell Book]EFFECTIVE CASTER LEVEL: 5 (with Magical Knack feat)

SPELLS KNOWN:
CANTRIPS: Infinite, Save DC at 10+3Cha
_Distractions/Glue pot X 2, Fairy Essence, Large Red Cristal X 2, Alchemist Glue_
- Daze (25'+5/2L, <5HD, Will +2, Takes no action this round)
     - Laughing Touch (Sp) (Touch, Only a move, 5/5 available)
- Light (Touch, 20' rad for 10 min/L+dim light for additional 20')
- Arcane Mark (Touch, an imprint of his palm doing various gestures)
- Detect Magic (60' cone, 1 min/L, p.267)
- Read Magic (Personal, 10 min/L)
- Mending (10min, 1 lb/L)

FIRST LEVEL: 7/7 available, Save DC at 11+3Cha
_Glue Bomb, Vaporous Chloroform, Slip Oil, Powder blast/Test Tube Tsunami_
- Entangle (40' rad in 400+40'/L, diff terrain, Ref or Entangled, 1min/L)
     Entangled = 1/2 speed, no run or charge, -2 Attacks, -4 dex
- Sleep (1r, 10' radius within 100'+10/L, Will +2, 4HD uncons)
- Grease (10'sqr in 25'+5'/2L, Ref or prone, Acr or 1/2 speed; fail by five and prone, 1min/L) 
- Stumble Gap (25'+5'/2L, Ref par, 1d6+Prone;Fail -1 for 1r, 1r+1/L)

SECOND LEVEL: 4/4 available, Save DC at 12+3Cha
_Fire Bomb_ 
-	Stone Call (40' radius within 100+10'/L, 2d6+difficult terrain, 1r/L)[/sblock][sblock=Combat]AC: 20 (+1 Small +5 dex +4 Chain shirt) 
HP: 36/36   
MV: 20'(6m)
INI: +4

BAB = 3
Melee = 3 (+2 Goblinoids)
Range = 9 (+2 Goblinoids)
CMB:   1
CMD:  15 

Weapon stats:
MW Hafling staffsling +10, 80' range incr, 1d6 (+2 Gobs), X3, B.
    As Club +4, 1d4-1, B.
Dagger +3, 10' range incr, 1d3-1 (+2 Gobs), P.

Saving Throws:   
Fort   1 Racial + 2 Ranger + 1 Sorc = 5
Reflex 1 Racial + 2 Ranger + 1 Sorc = 8
Will   1 Racial + 4 Sorc = 5 (+2 Fear Racial)[/sblock][sblock=Riding Dog]STR: 15 +2
DEX: 15 +2
CON: 15 +2
INT:  2 -4
WIS: 12 +1
CHA:  6 -2

Acrobatics 6 (14 Jumping)
Perception 8
Survival   1 (5 Scent tracking)

FEATS: Low-light vision, Scent


```
EQUIPMENT:
Riding saddle           12
Mithral Chain Barding   12
Bit and Bridle           1
Saddle bags              2 
   Trail Ration X 6      2 (For him and his dog)
   Water skin            4
   Oiled tarp           10 (With eyeholes and lengths of twine) 
   Winter blanket        1 (Heavy grey wool)
   Paneled wooden box    1 (Abstract pattern, vaguely leafy) 
      Wooden bowl        - (Dark grained wood)
      Fork and Spoon     -
      Spice packets      - (Salt and flaming root)
   Small hatchet         3
   Large sacks X 2       2 (Neatly folded)
   Sling bullets X 30   15    
Alchemichal lab         20 (Folded-up portable version)
________________________________
Medium encumbrance      85 pounds + 59 halfling (100 Medium, 201 Heavy, Drag 1500)
```

COMBAT:
AC: 17, flatfooted 15, touch 16  
HP: 18 (2d8+4)                                       
MV: 40'(12m) Presently 30' with Encumberance          
INI: +2

Melee +3 (1d6+3 & Trip)
CMB : +3
CMD:  15 (19 vs Trip)

Saving Throws:   
Fort   5
Reflex 5
Will   1[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> *Question: *Is there a language that's tied to the local ruins/ancient civilisations of the area we're exploring? I'd take that as my final language.




Let me double check the region and make sure which language is spoken there.  I'll try to get you an answer tonight.



Binder Fred said:


> *Question 2:* Could I trade an ability point for, say, 3-4 skill points?




I wouldn't be opposed to this. I think the trade off would be more than fair. What skills do you need extra points for? Also, you could take the _Open Minded_ feat...which doesn't look like Pathfinder has it, but essentially it is a feat that gives you 5 extra skill points.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2011)

I had a bit of a busy weekend, so I didn't get anything posted for the game. I'll try to get the relevant info posted up tonight. I hadn't thought about the fact that most of it was made for 3E, and might need some changes to fit in with Pathfinder.  (I know they are similar, but there are some definite differences.)


----------



## Binder Fred (May 17, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to this. I think the trade off would be more than fair. What skills do you need extra points for? Also, you could take the _Open Minded_ feat...which doesn't look like Pathfinder has it, but essentially it is a feat that gives you 5 extra skill points.



I'm a bit short of feats already (since I'm now missing that second Ranger level and its Combat Style feat) so I'd like to keep those I do have as they are, ideally. Thinking about this a bit more scientifically, how about this reasoning: right now I would need 5 ability point to go up +1 in Int, which would give me 8 skill points (5 for levels + 3 for the 3 Int-based skills I've already invested points in) plus an extra language. So trading in that one(1) ability point should therefore get me something like 1 or 2 skill points... Right? 

I'd use up the points getting some of my existing skills up to the +5 or +10 critical steps and maybe learn to Swim.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

*House Rules for 3.x D&D and Pathfinder*
This is my initial batch of house rules...there may be others, but this is what I had actually typed up. If I see something on your PC that would also be house-ruled I will let you know so we can discuss it, but this should cover most everything.

*Min-Maxing*
I have no problem with players min-maxing their PCs to be effective, but with that said I do not like full-on powergamers. Although my games can be combat heavy, I prefer to have as much roleplaying as I do rollplaying in my games.

*Hit Points*
PCs start with maximum hit points at first level. As the PC levels up, hit points are ¾ of the maximum possible roll at each level (for classes using d6 or d10, round down at even levels, up at the odd levels). 

*Classes*
A general statement: I am not a fan of animal companions and familiars. I realize that for certain classes these are rather important class abilities, but if you can find a way to build your PC without an animal companion, that would make me happy. With that said, I am not going to bar the class feature either. Also, if you want to use an alternate class feature from PHB2, please do so…anything to encourage further diversity among the characters.

- *Cleric:* Clerics can ONLY spontaneously cast spells on their domain spell lists. If you want a cleric capable of spontaneously healing, he will need to have the healing domain, or the _Spontaneous Healer_ feat. Additionally, all clerics are automatically proficient with their deity’s favored weapon, if their deity has a favored weapon. 

- *Fighter:* Fighters receive a bonus feat at _every_ level. 3E house-rule only

- *Ranger:* Rangers are not spellcasters, and instead use the Ranger Variant from Complete Warrior, page 13. A ranger may also opt to forego his Animal Companion class feature, and may take a bonus feat as a replacement for the animal companion at level 4 instead(or use the alternate class feature Distracting Strike from PHB2).

- *Paladin:* The paladin class exists only as the Prestige Paladin from the SRD. 3E house-rule only

- *Wizard:* All variant wizards are available from the PHB and SRD, including Domain Wizards and Specialist Wizard Variants. Wizards are well-respected in the campaign world, generally considered to be learned sages and teachers by most common folk. However, Wild Mages (as per the prestige class) are considered outlaws, and hunted down by the Enclave (High Order of the Arcane). 3E house-rule only

- *Sorcerers:* Sorcerer Variants from the SRD are also available for play (notably the Battle Sorcerer). Although the general populace cannot tell the difference, sorcerers are certainly looked down upon by true wizards as “unschooled upstarts”. 3E house-rule only

*Feats*

- *Dodge:* The dodge feat grants a flat +1 dodge bonus to armor class. 3E house-rule only

- *Improved Toughness:* Improved toughness can replace toughness anywhere that toughness is required as a prerequisite. 3E house-rule only

*Skills*
Maximum skill ranks for a class skill is (level + 3), as per 3.5 rules. Maximum skill ranks for a cross-class skill is ([level + 3]/2) as per the 3.0 rules. 3E house-rule only

- *Intimidate:* A character can substitute his STR bonus for his CHA bonus on Intimidate checks, if appropriate. For example, a powerful brute character towering over a lesser character, or lifting him by the neck with a single arm, would be able to apply their STR bonus to an Intimidate check instead of CHA. 

- *Speak Language:* Speak Language is a class skill for ALL classes.

*Equipment*
- *Backpack:* A backpack gives you a +2 equipment bonus to Strength, but ONLY for the purpose of determining your carrying capacity.

- *Brigandine Armor:*  Named for the brigands that generally favor this armor, brigandine is very similar to scale mail. However, the scales are sewn between two layers of leather backing, making brigandine much harder to detect at a distance. Type: Medium Armor; Cost 75gp; Armor Bonus +4; Max Dex Bonus +4; Armor Check Penalty: -3; Arcane Spell Failure Chance: 20%; Weight: 30lb.

- *Asarandi Armor:* The hobgoblins of Asarand are famed for their very finely fitted armor. Asarandi Armor is considered masterwork quality, but armor check penalty is lessened by 2 instead of 1, maximum Dexterity bonus is increased by 1, and ASF penalties are reduced by 5%. Costs associated with Asarandi crafted armor are as follows:

- Light Armor			+350gp/sp
- Medium Armor		+1500gp/sp
- Heavy Armor			+3500gp/sp

Asarandi Armor benefits apply only to armor, and is not applicable to shields.

- *Koradian Armor:* Where the Asarandi focus on mobility, the dwarven armorers of Koradar focus their craft on providing the best protection. Koradian armor is thick and heavy, but it does provide better protection. Few can penetrate a suit of Kordadian Battle Plate. Armor/Shield Bonus is one point better than normal, but ASF is 10% higher than normal, and Armor Check Penalty is one point worse. Additionally, Koradian Armor weighs 10lb more than normal, 5lb more for shields. It is considered masterwork quality, and costs associated with Koradian crafted armor are as follows: 500 gold pieces over and above the normal cost of armor.

- Light Armor			+1000gp/sp
- Medium Armor		+3000gp/sp
- Heavy Armor			+7500gp/sp

Koradian Armor benefits can only be applied to mostly metal armors and shields.

*Spell Components*
All casters automatically gain the feat _Eschew Material Components_ when they take their first level in a spell-using class. (I kind of despise the whole idea of material components.)

*Healing*
When rolling dice to determine amount of healing from a curative spell, all 1s should be rerolled.

*Death*
Death on the great orb of Elia is to be feared; although the ability to bring the dead back to life does exist, it is fairly rare, expensive, and the person being brought back is never quite the same as they were before. Being brought back to life weakens the fortitude of one’s body and the force of one’s personality. If recalled to life too many times the corporeal shell can no longer sustain one’s soul. Minor physical changes (eyes that have lost their “spark,” pale complexion, etc.) and mental and psychological changes are often noted in people that are brought back from The Great Beyond.

The following changes apply to the spells necessary to bring the dead back to life:

- *Raise Dead:* Cleric level 7 spell; Casting time: 24 hours; 5,000gp in items sacred to the deity granting the spell*; subject being raised permanently loses 1 point of constitution or 1 point of charisma (player’s choice). _Raise Dead_ allows the raising of a creature that has been dead for no longer than 2 days per caster level.

- *Resurrection:* Cleric level 8 spell; Casting time: 24 hours; 10,000gp in items sacred to the deity granting the spell*; subject being raised permanently loses 1 point of constitution or 1 point of charisma (player’s choice). _Resurrection_ allows the raising of a creature that has been dead for no longer than 1 year per caster level.
- *True Resurrection:* Cleric level 9 spell; Casting time: 24 hours; 25000gp in items sacred to the deity granting the spell*; subject suffers no loss of constitution or charisma. _True Resurrection_ allows the raising of a creature that has been dead for no longer than 10 years per caster level.

* Items sacred to deity granting spell: For example, Drazor (the god of war) and Sivar (the god of skill in battle) require the components be a collection of masterwork arms and armor; Trylia (the goddess of thieves and greed) requires the components be valuable goods of any type, so long as said goods are stolen. Galadan (god of magic and learning) requires the components be valuable tomes, books or magical items. Some of the dark gods are known to require blood sacrifices to grant the gift of life.

Additionally, other restrictions may apply to casting these spells: site and time restrictions are common. For example, Uktar (the god of Night and the Moons) requires the spell be cast outside under the light of a full moon, and Kanana (the god of forests and green places) requires the spell be cast within a ring of toadstools on the night of a solstice or equinox.

*Magic Items*
Magic items exist and are by no means rare. However, only lesser magic items can be commonly found available for purchase. Powerful magic items need to be crafted, found or quested for. If your PC is equipped with items of power (something beyond potions, or minor rings, or a +1 weapon), please right up a line or two about where/how you found the weapon, as it isn't something that would have been purchased. I think this helps to add background and depth to the characters. For example:

[sblock=Naraithus]A family heirloom from long ago, the +1 flaming longsword Naraithus should have went to Skyler's older brother Lane. Lane showed no interest in the fighting arts, though, and thus the sword was given to Skyler instead. Crafted of the finest steel, with a single fuller running down the keen edged blade, Naraithus is an elaborately wrought weapon. The blade, the guard, the hilt, the square capped pommel...all are excellently and tastefully decorated by a master craftsmen.[/sblock]

*Money*
The economy of Ailioth works on the silver standard. For simplicity’s sake during character building, simply step everything down one type of coin. Things that normally cost gold cost that same amount in silver instead, and the amount of starting wealth is in silver, instead of gold. For anything that normally costs copper and would be stepped down to below that, simply assume you have for free. I’ve got a much more complex system, but little of it is actually typed up.

*GODS OF AILIOTH*
Here is a list of some of the major gods of good in my campaign world. This list is by no means completed, and if you have something else in mind for a PC, feel free to design your own deity. Note that the domains are all 3.x domains, and may or may not apply to Pathfinder

*GODS OF GOOD*

Aditi (Sun Goddess, the Glorious, Light of the World)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Greater Power
Portfolio: Sun, light, summer
Domains: Fire, Glory, Good, Healing, Sun
Preferred Weapon: Scimitar

Baharr (God of Ocean & Seas, Protector of Sailors, Bringer of Fair Weather)
Chaotic Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Ocean, seas, sailing, weather
Domains: Ocean, water, weather
Preferred Weapon: Trident

Brithiri (the Great Mother)
Lawful Good
Greater Power
Portfolio: Hearth & Home, Family
Domains: City, Community, Family, Healing, Protection
Preferred Weapon: Light Crossbow

Cerys (the Compassionate)
Neutral Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Love, purity, compassion, mercy
Domains: Good, Healing, Purification
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Dionhar (the Harvester)
Lawful Good
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Agriculture, farming, harvest
Domains: Commerce, Feast, Plant, Weather
Preferred Weapon: Sickle

Eilion (the Reveler)
Chaotic Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Music, poetry, revelry, delights
Domains: Feast, Joy, Pleasure
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Fabricius (of the Forge)
Lawful Good
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Forges, craftsmen, artisans
Domains: Artifice, Commerce, Craft, Metal
Preferred Weapon: Warhammer

Ghanima (the Golden Gambit)
Chaotic Good
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Good luck, fortune, prosperity
Domains: Commerce, Luck, Protection, Trade
Preferred Weapon: Shortsword

Girish (the Stone Lord)
Neutral Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Mountains, hills, stone places, mines/miners
Domains: Cavern, Earth, Metal
Preferred Weapon: Heavy Pick

Kanana (Forest Mother)
Chaotic Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Forest, woodlands, green places
Domains: Animal, Good, Plant
Preferred Weapon: Quarterstaff

Kaeomae (Radiant Beauty)
Neutral Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Beauty, gentleness, happiness
Domains: Charm, Joy, Nobility
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Kelile (the Traveller)
Chaotic Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Travel, safety, exploration
Domains: Celerity, Protection, Travel
Preferred Weapon: Rapier

Seluska (Lady Dawn)
Neutral Good
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Spring, rebirth, dawn, fertility
Domains: Healing, Life, Purefication, Renewal
Preferred Weapon: Morningstar

Sondya (the Wise)
Neutral Good
Greater Power
Portfolio: Wisdom, enlightenment, truth
Domains: Healing, Meditation, Oracle, Planning, Truth
Preferred Weapon: Unarmed Strike

Sivar (the Ascended)
Lawful Good
Intermediate Power 
Portfolio: Justice, honor, loyalty, courage, skill in battle
Domains: Glory, Law, Retribution, War
Favored Weapon: Bastard Sword

Torr (of the Mighty Thew)
Lawful Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Strength, athleticism, endurance
Domains: Competition, Endurance, Strength
Favored Weapon: Maul

Vandar (the Peerless Hunter)
Neutral Good
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Archers, trappers, hunters
Domains: Animal, Good, Travel
Favored Weapon: Longbow

*GODS OF NEUTRALITY*

Aohd (the Flaming One, Fire Guardian)
Chaotic Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Fire, heat, volcanoes
Domain: Destruction, Fire, Purefication
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Ashoun (of the Ebbing Sun)
Lawful Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Autumn, sunsets, aging
Domains: Darkness, Repose, Time
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Drazor (the Invincible Warrior)
Neutral
Greater Power
Portfolio: War, warriors, blood
Domains: Courage, Endurance, Protection, Strength, War
Preferred Weapon: Greatsword

Galadan (the Mystic)
Neutral
Greater Power
Portfolio: Magic, reason, learning, knowledge
Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Mysticism (Good/Evil), Spell, Summoning
Preferred Weapon: Quarterstaff

Kathia (Air Walker, Lady of the Sky)
Chaotic Neutral
Intermediate Goddess
Portfolio: Air, wind, sky
Domains: Air, sky, storm, weather
Preferred Weapon: Spear

Naria (Keeper of Time)
Lawful Neutral
Greater Power
Portfolio: Space, time
Domains: Creation, Force, Law, Sky, Time
Preferred Weapon: Longsword

Nerine (the Water Guardian)
Chaotic Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Water
Domains: Chaos, Ocean, Water
Preferred Weapon: Spear

Nulekha (the Farseer)
Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Fate, destiny, prophecy
Domains: Destiny, Fate, Oracle
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Manxx (the Bestial)
Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Nature, beasts, animals
Domains: Animal, Balance, Plant
Preferred Weapon: Spiked Gauntlet

Melok (Earth Guardian)
Chaotic Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Earth
Domains: Chaos, Earth, Metal
Preferred Weapon: Maul

Thanatos (the Shepard, Guardian of the Dead)
Lawful Neutral
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: The Dead
Domains: Death, Law, Protection, Repose
Preferred Weapon: Glaive

Uktar (of the Night)
Neutral
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Night, the Moon(s), Dreams, Stars
Domains: Darkness, Dream, Moon, Transformation
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Vorlauth (the Disciplined)
Lawful Neutral
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Order, discipline
Domains: Law, Healing, Planning
Preferred Weapon: Longsword

*GODS OF EVIL*

Apsu (the Darkest Evil)
Neutral Evil
Greater Power
Portfolio: Darkness, shadows, evil
Domains: Darkness, Evil, Magic, Mysticism (Evil), Shadow
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Ashlea (the Betrayer)
Chaotic Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Pain, betrayal, deceit, misery
Domains: Evil, Illusion, Suffering
Preferred Weapon: Whip

Avimaatz (Dark Fury)
Chaotic Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Anger, fury, rage
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Storm
Preferred Weapon: Greataxe

Bayle (Harbinger of Chaos)
Chaotic Evil
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Strife, discord, conflict
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Evil, War
Preferred Weapon: Greatspear

Coeus (the Terror in the Dark)
Chaotic Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Feat, hate, terror, nightmates
Domains: Evil, Hatred, Madness
Preferred Weapon: Unarmed Strike

Gulor (the Famished)
Neutral Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Gluttony, sloth
Domains: Evil, Feast, Hunger
Preferred Weapon: N/A

Herodius (the Silent Blade)
Neutral Evil
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Murder, poison, assassins
Domains: Darkness, Death, Evil, Trickery
Preferred Weapon: Shortsword

Jahi (the Temptress)
Lawful Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Lust, seduction
Domains: Evil, Passion, Pleasure
Preferred Weapon: Dagger

Kehydrius (the Savage Victor)
Lawful Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Victory, slaughter, plunder
Domains: Destruction, Strength, War
Preferred Weapon: Two-bladed sword

Lalok (the Destroyer)
Chaotic Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Destruction, storms, chaos
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Storm
Preferred Weapon: Heavy Flail

Nasu (the Pestilent One)
Lawful Evil
Great Power
Portfolio: Violent death, disease, decay, undeath
Domains: Death, Decay, Evil, Pestilence, Undead/Undeath
Preferred Weapon: Scythe

Skorm (of the Steel Fist, the Enslaver)
Lawful Evil
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Tyranny, subjugation, slavery
Domains: Domination, Suffering, Tyrant, War
Preferred Weapon: Longsword

Trylia (the Unseen Hand)
Neutral Evil
Intermediate Power
Portfolio: Thieves, trickery, greed, misfortune
Domains: Evil, Luck, Trade, Trickery
Preferred Weapon: Dagger

Shakak (of the Icy Heart)
Neutral Evil
Lesser Power
Portfolio: Winter, cold, ice, snow
Domains: Cold, storm, weather
Favored Weapon: Morningstar


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

I posted some of my house-rules, and some of the deities in my setting above for reference. Many of the house-rules won't apply, as they are there for 3.x games when I run them.

I'll post some more setting info when I have a but more time.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> IThinking about this a bit more scientifically, how about this reasoning: right now I would need 5 ability point to go up +1 in Int, which would give me 8 skill points (5 for levels + 3 for the 3 Int-based skills I've already invested points in) plus an extra language. So trading in that one(1) ability point should therefore get me something like 1 or 2 skill points... Right?
> 
> I'd use up the points getting some of my existing skills up to the +5 or +10 critical steps and maybe learn to Swim.




I would allow you to trade in a single ability point for 4 bonus skill points, actually. Just make sure to note that somewhere on your character sheet.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2011)

Have Ashoun and Thanatos paladins at their service?
A sacred servant with either the Darkness (Night) or the Repose (Souls) domain would be interesting.

If not I will be more classic and play a 'standard' paladin of Sivar.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Have Ashoun and Thanatos paladins at their service?
> A sacred servant with either the Darkness (Night) or the Repose (Souls) domain would be interesting.
> 
> If not I will be more classic and play a 'standard' paladin of Sivar.




To be honest, I've never considered paladins serving either Thanatos or Ashoun. I wouldn't be opposed to them, but not sure exactly how paladins would serve in the battle against evil while serving those particular gods. So let's hear some ideas? What are you thinking?

(A lot of the gods I posted are not fully developed...so there is plenty of wiggle room to work in some ideas.)


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> If not I will be more classic and play a 'standard' paladin of Sivar.




And interestingly, Sivar is probably the most-developed deity in my campaign world. Mainly because a lot of the adventures I've run have taken place in the Kingdom of Sivaris, which was originally built by Sivar before his ascendance into godhood.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> *Question: *Is there a language that's tied to the local ruins/ancient civilisations of the area we're exploring? I'd take that as my final language.




The adventure is going to take place in Coris, where the main language (in addition to common) is Vendii. Vendii is the second most spoken human language (after Common) on the continent. However, Coris also has some eastern influences, so Eastron might also be a prudent language. 

However, as far as ancient languages that may be found in ruins, you'd likely want to know Eldaran, the language of the Eldarr. The Eldarr were a ancient race that rose to power during the world's Second Age, enslaving humans and other humanoids. However, legend tells that they were wiped out by their own powerful magics at the end of the Second Age. This was some 12,000 years before the current time. Eldarr ruins litter the countryside, but few ever explore them, as they are known as haunted, evil places.


----------



## Rathan (May 20, 2011)

I've made some changes to my character Rhun (finished his HP, fixed the money thing to silver, and lowers some of my skills to take more languages). He should be all set for inspection!


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Rathan said:


> I've made some changes to my character Rhun (finished his HP, fixed the money thing to silver, and lowers some of my skills to take more languages). He should be all set for inspection!




Would you mind reposting him, or attaching him to your post above, or giving me the post number that he is in? I really don't want to search back through the whole thread looking for him.


----------



## Rathan (May 20, 2011)

I've done one better Rhun.. I've added him to my sig! Just click on the link and he'll always come up!


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

Rathan said:


> I've done one better Rhun.. I've added him to my sig! Just click on the link and he'll always come up!




You're getting quite the collection of characters going!


----------



## Rathan (May 20, 2011)

Yea... I'm about at my limit at the moment though, but yes it's a nice collected grouping! LOL


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

[MENTION=1322]Rathan[/MENTION]:

Some things I noticed on your character, which either needs to be fixed, or needs to be explained to me (as I admit, I am not 100% familiar with Pathfinder changes):

1) 66 hit points? By my calculation he should have 42. 
2) It looks like you did your skills under the 3E rules, not under Pathfinder rules. You'll need to revamp them using the Pathfinder rules, which are quite a bit different. 
3) Your disarm should actually be +11, I think...not +9. A Monk's Maneuver Training allows them to use their level instead of their BAB for Combat Maneuvers.
4) Speaking of Combat Maneuvers, you should note your Combat Maneuver Bonus and your Combat Maneuver Defense somewhere on the character sheet.

These are the only things I'm seeing at first glance.


----------



## Rathan (May 21, 2011)

Made the changes and a few more of my own as well Rhun!


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2011)

Rathan said:


> Made the changes and a few more of my own as well Rhun!




Cool, I'll look them over as soon as I get a minute.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

For a paladin of Thanatos, I would think them similar to the paladins of Kelemvor (FR):
Protectors of the dead, bane to the undead and necromancers, sworn to bring the interest of the dead to the living as a mediator. Would take the Repose (souls) domain with the suggested changes for Pharasma (they replace the animate dead spells with less undead-friendly alternatives).

ut can you give me more details on Sivar?


----------



## Binder Fred (May 26, 2011)

Hey there Rhun. Updated my character over in the initial post. Added Eldaran, 4 skill points (thanks!) and switched my gp to sp. I consider him ready for final review. 

Looking forward to playing with you guys!


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to fix him, but I think Kog is now converted money and language-wise to the setting: link to post

Also, I had a question about the Naturalist performance. Kog makes his check when he encounters the creature, that much I figured, but since the description goes to the trouble of limiting the type it effects ("used by creatures of that specific kind of monster (e.g., frost giants, not all giants or all humanoids)" ), this suggests to me that an Archivist 'collects' creature types it can use with this ability, rather than making his Know check each time prior to using his performance. Thoughts?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

jkason said:


> Sorry it took me so long to fix him, but I think Kog is now converted money and language-wise to the setting: link to post




No worries, I'm certainly behind getting information posted, and I'll be out of town this weekend. You guys can expect me to get additional information posted next week, but we are still several weeks from game start. 



jkason said:


> Also, I had a question about the Naturalist performance. Kog makes his check when he encounters the creature, that much I figured, but since the description goes to the trouble of limiting the type it effects ("used by creatures of that specific kind of monster (e.g., frost giants, not all giants or all humanoids)" ), this suggests to me that an Archivist 'collects' creature types it can use with this ability, rather than making his Know check each time prior to using his performance. Thoughts?






			
				Pathfinder said:
			
		

> Naturalist (Ex): An archivist who has identified a creature with a Knowledge check appropriate to its type can use performance to share strategies for defeating it with allies in combat. The archivist and any allies within 30 feet gain a +1 insight bonus to AC and on attack rolls and saving throws against exceptional, supernatural, and spell-like abilities used by creatures of that specific kind of monster (e.g., frost giants, not all giants or all humanoids). This bonus increases by +1 at 5th level and every six levels thereafter. This language-dependent ability requires visual and audible components.




I would agree that once you've identified a specific monster as a certain creature type that you would gain the benefit of Naturalist going forward. i.e. if Korg has previously encountered and made his check against a frost giant, he shouldn't have to make his check the next time he encounters a frost giant.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

Any response to this?



Walking Dad said:


> For a paladin of Thanatos, I would think them similar to the paladins of Kelemvor (FR):
> Protectors of the dead, bane to the undead and necromancers, sworn to bring the interest of the dead to the living as a mediator. Would take the Repose (souls) domain with the suggested changes for Pharasma (they replace the animate dead spells with less undead-friendly alternatives).
> 
> But can you give me more details on Sivar?


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Any response to this?




I saw your question WD, and I've got the info. I'm just not going to get a chance to get it posted until next week. Sorry for the delays!


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey there *Rhun*. Could I take "Bird" as a language? Meaning Cauldron could do bircalls and speak to any intelligent birds we meet in their own language (maybe get a bonus on Survival checks to interpret birdie behavior?). Eldaran seems a bit too stuffy for him on reflection (no offense to Kog  ).

Speaking of, just curious, but how do you see his Grease spell working, *Jkason*? His other spells all seem mental based, so some kind of confusion power maybe?


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Speaking of, just curious, but how do you see his Grease spell working, *Jkason*? His other spells all seem mental based, so some kind of confusion power maybe?




I don't think I'd planned on doing anything special with the spell in terms of implementation. Glitterdust is a physical spell, too, and I wanted a few I could use on things that were immune to mind-effecting stuff.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 4, 2011)

Wasn't suggesting changing the crunch, JK, just wondering how you saw the fluff.  Glitterdust I could see as Kog going on a tirade about *'The Light of Truth'* that was so moving it struck evildoers blind and revealed all hidden things.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

I've themed out magics for characters based on concept before (I have a celestial bloodline sorcerer in LPF, and I've been playing with his magic actually coming from invoking invisible celestial spirits that attend him), but I hadn't really planned on doing so with Kog. He's a pretty classic bookworm sort, so I see his magics coming from study, and from studying as many sources as he can. For that reason, it actually makes sense to me that his spells wouldn't necessarily manifest thematically.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, sorry for the lack of response for late, but life has been sort of hectic. As soon as things calm down for me, we can continue forward.

[MENTION=94558]binder[/MENTION]Fred: Bird is fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. too many girl friends?


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 7, 2011)

jkason said:


> He's a pretty classic bookworm sort, so I see his magics coming from study, and from studying as many sources as he can. For that reason, it actually makes sense to me that his spells wouldn't necessarily manifest thematically.



Interresting! Just brainstorming here, but could he know different versions of each/some of his spells and be able/eager to tell us all about it as he casts them? "Did you know that the barons of Estreshire used to dabble in necromancy?" 

By the by and on a completely different tack, have you given thought to Kog's method of transport? Cauldron has his riding dog, Fengar the Indefatigeable will likely walk(?) and I imagine WD's paladin will ride a golden destrier of some sort. For some reason, I'm thinking a cart or wagon would suit both Kog and Shayuri's Oracle, being the holder of campy confort, small libraries and all that.  Would that fit with your vision of him? 

I guess that logically leads to a side-question for *Rhun* though: are we going tp be travelling in terrain that's at all wagon-friendly?


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Interresting! Just brainstorming here, but could he know different versions of each/some of his spells and be able/eager to tell us all about it as he casts them? "Did you know that the barons of Estreshire used to dabble in necromancy?"




heh. Well, I do expect he'll periodically spout off trivia, whether it's in the midst of casting or not. I kind of like the idea that he may know 'variants' of spells; probably just see how it goes as to whether I want to try juggling that kind of thing or not. 



> By the by and on a completely different tack, have you given thought to Kog's method of transport? Cauldron has his riding dog, Fengar the Indefatigeable will likely walk(?) and I imagine WD's paladin will ride a golden destrier of some sort. For some reason, I'm thinking a cart or wagon would suit both Kog and Shayuri's Oracle, being the holder of campy confort, small libraries and all that.  Would that fit with your vision of him?




I certainly don't think he'd object to riding in a wagon (he has funds to pitch in if that's what you're asking). If he swapped off driving with someone, I imagine he'd rather enjoy the chance to get reading in while the group travelled.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. too many girl friends?




Just the one my friend. Just the one.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> I guess that logically leads to a side-question for *Rhun* though: are we going tp be travelling in terrain that's at all wagon-friendly?




Yes. But with that said, a wagon will be of limited use in the adventure itself.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, they should make a dungeon-sized version of those things.  

What do you think, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], your oracle up for a wagon ride?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2011)

Err...I s'pose so? Why not?

*does a silly dance, and sings...*

_Gonna paint yer wagon! Gonna paint it good!
I'm not just braggin'! I'm gonna paint yer wood!_


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 8, 2011)

Cauldron bursts out laughing and starts scampering around the dancing girl, emphasizing the end words of her song: "Wagon! Good! Braggin'! WOOD! What colour should we paint it, Shayuri?" His green halfling eyes shine with unbounded enthousiasm.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I'm gonna paint yer wood![/i]





That sounds so dirty.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2011)

So I'm hoping to have most of the real-life drama that I have been dealing with cleared up this weekend...which means I hope to start pushing this game ahead next week. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 11, 2011)

Rhun said:


> That sounds so dirty.



And uncomfortable.  

Looking forward to see what you and WD come up with for this one, Shayuri. <waves>


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2011)

It's just a Simpsons / Paint Your Wagon reference. You should really just relax. 

Mein Oracle nears postable status. Stay tuned.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> And uncomfortable.
> 
> Looking forward to see what you and WD come up with for this one, Shayuri. <waves>



I still wait for a response to finally decide my character mechanics/background:


Walking Dad said:


> For a paladin of Thanatos, I would think them similar to the paladins of Kelemvor (FR):
> Protectors of the dead, bane to the undead and necromancers, sworn to  bring the interest of the dead to the living as a mediator. Would take  the Repose (souls) domain with the suggested changes for Pharasma (they  replace the animate dead spells with less undead-friendly alternatives).
> 
> But can you give me more details on Sivar?


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2011)

Wel, Rhun did say there wouldn't be any undead in this adventure when I asked him about themes...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2011)

Pity. This character would be exceptionally potent against undead.

Here's the WIP. Comments welcome, though it's not quite done yet...

*WIP Sheet:*

[sblock=Blargh]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Oracle of Life
Level: 5
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Sarenrae[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 20 (+5)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 31 = [5d8 + 5] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 18 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX)  
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +3 = +3
CMB: +2 = -1 (STR) + 3 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 - 1 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +1 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (resist)
Reflex: +5 = +1 (base) + 3 (stat) + 1 (resist)
Will: +6 = +4 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (resist)
Speed: 30' ground
Damage Reduction: 0/-
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Quarterstaff (melee): -1 = +0 (BAB) - 1 (STR) = 1d6-1(B), CRIT 20x2
Dagger (melee): -1 = +0 (BAB) -1 (STR) = 1d4-1(P), CRIT 19-20x2
Light Crossbow (Ranged): +7 = +3 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) +1 (Enh) = 1d8+1(P), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Human Bonus Feat
Human Bonus Skill Point [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Orisons
Oracle's Curse: Obscured Eyes (Darkvision 60')
Mystery - Life
Revelations
- Channel (Positive energy, 3d6, DC17, 6/day)
- Energy Body (5 rnds/day)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
1st lvl - Skill Focus: Heal
Human 1 - Point Blank Shot
3rd lvl - Eldritch Heritage: Celestial
5th lvl - Rapid Reload

Traits:
a) Birthmark (Acts as divine focus, +2 to save vs Charm and Compulsion)
b) Focused Mind (+2 to concentration checks)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 25
Max Ranks: 5
ACP: 0

*Skill List:*
Diplomacy +13 (5 ranks + 5 Cha + 3 class)
Heal +12 (5 ranks + 1 Wis + 3 class + 3 feat)
Sense Motive +9 (5 ranks + 1 Wis + 3 class)
Spellcraft +8 (5 ranks + 0 Int + 3 class)
Survival +9 (5 ranks + 1 Wis + 3 class)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting]Caster Level 5 (+2 concentration only) (Oracle), Base DC 15+lvl
Slots: 1st - 6/6, 2nd - 4/4
Spells Known:
0 - Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Stabilize, Mending, Create Water
1 - Detect Undead, Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Command, Forbid
2 - Lesser Restoration, Cure Moderate Wounds, Spiritual Weapon, Sound Burst
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Treasure: 1080gp, sp, cp 
Gems:
Total weight carried: 
Maximum weight possible: 

Weapons
- Light Crossbow +1, +6 to hit, +1d8+1 dmg, 80' rng, 4lbs, 2320gp

Armor
- Mithril Chain Shirt +1, +5 AC, +4 Dex, -0 ACP, 10lbs, 2100gp

Gear
- Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2, 4000
- Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000gp

[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 19
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 131lbs
Hair Color: White
Eye Color: White
Skin Color: Pale
Apperance: 
Deamenaor: [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background][/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey there, Shayuri. Some comments/suggestions.

- Have you considered Purify Food and Drink or Guidance instead of Mending? They would fit with the "Light of Purity" theme she seems to have going (especially the first one) and Cauldron already has Mending as part of his Glue/Solvent alchemical theme (doesn't seem worth doubling up on this one).

 - I'd go golden for the hair, but that's just me (white hair tends to evoke trauma, cold or abscence/death rather than purity to me).


    While reading your sheet I realised Cauldron is missing his 5th level Feat (I'll go with Mounted Archery) and one Cantrip known (I'll go with Arcane Mark, his mark being an imprint of his own palm doing various gestures; i'm sure that'll come in useful). Question for *Rhun*: do you consider that Mounted Archery can also help with Concentration checks to cast while riding? I think it'd make sense myself, but then I do have a vested interrest here. 

*EDIT:* Oh, and I'll be heading out for another 20 days tomorrow, so back to slower posting folks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> (I'll go with Arcane Mark, his mark being an* imprint of his own palm doing various gestures*; i'm sure that'll come in useful).



Bigby's insulting hand spell?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for the delays everyone. But I've had some real life drama I've been dealing with. Hope to get things back on track this week.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 14, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Bigby's insulting hand spell?



More like Cauldron's Glorious Graffitti (aka finger painting for the masses), but I'll keep your version in mind.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 15, 2011)

So [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], what's happening with this game?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> So [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], what's happening with this game?




It is on hold until further notice, unfortunately. I've found myself in the middle of some legal issues, and they are taking up much more of my time than I would have expected. It is sort of dependent on how things play out from this point.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure thing. Too bad though: I rather liked my little halfling alchemist and the party composition was interresting.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Sure thing. Too bad though: I rather liked my little halfling alchemist and the party composition was interresting.




Well, I'm not permanently gone. So just have patience. It will just depend on how long this real-life ridiculousness takes to deal with.


----------

